# Zymöl Royale has landed!!!



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Following on from my earlier thread...

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=129684&highlight=royale

After a long wait...It finally arrived!!!










Woo Hoo!! 

Here it is with it's lil brother freshly out of the fridge...










Looking forward to the results :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

very nice i aint jealous one bit...lucky g*t....


----------



## yetizone (Jun 25, 2008)

Wowawia..! :doublesho

Have you used it yet


----------



## squashy1990 (Apr 14, 2009)

fair play, definately a heart over head purchase.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

thats brilliant enjoy :thumb: bet you cant wait to try  how was it delivered.


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

yetizone said:


> Wowawia..! :doublesho
> 
> Have you used it yet


Nope, only just got in...working tomorrow more's the pity...perhaps Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

rockape said:


> thats brilliant enjoy :thumb: bet you cant wait to try  how was it delivered.


FedEx :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

rockape said:


> thats brilliant enjoy :thumb: bet you cant wait to try  *how was it delivered*.


carrier pigeon..:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet 

Very jealous indeed mate, hope you enjoy the new purchase. I need to find out where you live and come and nick some :lol: - Winchester is not far from Bognor


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

fiestadetailer said:


> carrier pigeon..:lol:


that then got shot by a rifle...:lol:

thats why they used FedEx


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

soooooo, thats roughly 9 THOUSAND POUNDS of wax on your kitchen table, love it :lol:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Great purchase, i hope you like it! :devil:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

and WOW, youve used HALF a pot of vintage in 3 months? jesus christ, ive managed that in 18 months :lol:


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

Very Nice :doublesho

Hoe many grams are in each tub?


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Great, u should make a test with both.

Congrats again :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ianFRST said:


> and WOW, youve used HALF a pot of vintage in 3 months? jesus christ, ive managed that in 18 months :lol:


Indeed, I have some decanted & have used a fair chunk


----------



## grant_evans (Mar 2, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Indeed, I have some decanted & have used a fair chunk


feel free to decant some in to an envelope and send it to me :lol: do you have to send the vintage back? must say i would love to buy a wax like that but i cant afford a pot of super natural, let alone vintage or royal. i hope you think its worth it.


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

Make sure to post up pics on this thread, ive subscribed.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

NICE!

You will be on the Solaris next year if your habit continues


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

ianFRST said:


> soooooo, thats roughly 9 THOUSAND POUNDS of wax on your kitchen table, love it :lol:


omg i thought people on here mentioned wax costing a few thousand pound but i was never completely sure that some wax actualy cost that much, is this the wax that is specific for one colour?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

ant_s said:


> omg i thought people on here mentioned wax costing a few thousand pound but i was never completely sure that some wax actualy cost that much, is this the wax that is specific for one colour?


lol...it's a premium boutique wax costing a fair whack...

It can be used on any colour, although the blue is supposed to be for darker cars.

Solaris you blend yourself...

:thumb:


----------



## five£wash (Oct 12, 2008)

james b said:


> NICE!
> 
> You will be on the Solaris next year if your habit continues


is this the one thats £20,000+?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

five£wash said:


> is this the one thats £20,000+?


Indeed it is...I'm not quite that mad...:lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

nortonski said:


> Indeed it is...I'm not quite that mad...:lol:


Yet...... :lol:


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

I thought you would at least have stuck your finger in the wax by now and felt the texture of a 7K wax!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Just dont eat it like Clarkson.


----------



## wedgie (Apr 5, 2008)

Glad it has arrived safley mate, cant wait to see the results :thumb::thumb:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

fairplay for being mad and getting it!!! lol no way can it be worth that sort of money,but i think we all on here would love it! but just would not pay it lol! you crazy thing :lol:


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

Congrats, I'm so jealous!! 

I've just bought 4oz of Vintage and thought that was pricy! 

Can't wait to see what finish you'll get from Royale over Vintage - 50/50s would be great!!!


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Sorry to sound so cynical, I just don't get these mega expensive products, what is the ratio of carnuba and placebo?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Solaris you blend yourself...
> 
> :thumb:


That always confused me, Z'mol are the wax experts and you and paying them 35k or whatever for a wax, i'd expect them to perfect the mix and blend it for you! :wall:

I showed the girlfriend your 'royal on order thread' last week, she asked what the most i would spend on a wax......i said £100-120 (breaking her in slowly); she thought i was nuts :wave:

I'm going to have to siphon off a lot of payment for work expenses before i can show her my '£80' vintage!! :lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow, very jealous mate, lol


----------



## Sharpy (Mar 25, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> Very Nice :doublesho
> 
> How many grams are in each tub?


as above? It seemed to be ignored first time


----------



## Escort God (Feb 23, 2009)

wow
enjoy
is it free refills for life now?


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

Sorry for being ignorant here BUT how on earth can a car wax be worth 7k+ Thats an insane amount of money for something such as that...
I'm in a daze here


----------



## lockley (Mar 8, 2009)

Are there any pics yet mate :thumb:

dying to see what it looks like:thumb:
do you get a car with it to use it on

regards nathan

http://www.imprezatypera.com


----------



## wfedwar (Dec 21, 2008)

Just wondering--how much does that big chunk of glass and wax weigh?


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

sharpy24 said:


> as above? It seemed to be ignored first time


JFGI

44oz from memory though


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

so you still have the previous tub, I though you had to send that back to buy the royale??


----------



## agpatel (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice, congrats again. So come on lets see the armed guard it came with, hehe...How did it come packaged, I know its silly to ask but just wondering how something like that they package to ship across the world the way some people handle the packages.

Cant wait to see 50/50 shots on this one!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Well Done,

I hope it brings you years of Joy, and Im glad Zym0l turn a blind eye to a little decanting! They should do IMO when you upgrade you keep the one before. Maybe send the certs back though to stop selling.

I know its been asked but what level are you with detailing? Are you a maching polishing god or just love waxes?

And regarding cost and buying it.... Its making no odds to me so why would i ever comment about it being a waste of money! 

Have Fun

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

sharpy24 said:


> as above? It seemed to be ignored first time


44oz for the Royale 22oz for the Vintage, both are refillable for life at no cost (apart from insured shipping).


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Eddy said:


> so you still have the previous tub, I though you had to send that back to buy the royale??


Now that I have the Royale in-hand the Vintage will be off :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

agpatel said:


> Nice, congrats again. So come on lets see the armed guard it came with, hehe...How did it come packaged, I know its silly to ask but just wondering how something like that they package to ship across the world the way some people handle the packages.
> 
> Cant wait to see 50/50 shots on this one!


Wrapped in tissue paper in a cardboard box with foam peanuts....not the best...


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Well Done,
> 
> I hope it brings you years of Joy, and Im glad Zym0l turn a blind eye to a little decanting! They should do IMO when you upgrade you keep the one before. Maybe send the certs back though to stop selling.
> 
> ...


As I've mentioned in the past I dont personally believe in Machine Polishing my cars to within a micron of their clear coat, sure from time to time it's required, but I rarely indulge.

I see it as an investment in the long term...pm on it's way


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Fantastic mate :thumb: Pleased it's arrived safely!

I thinks that's the only photo we've got on the entire site of the 2 of them together, so that's a first 

What do the 2 colours smell like, just out of interest? Does the white side smell like Vintage? (Sorry, I've not had any contact with either wax so I've no idea )

Looking forward to the first post of it in use :thumb:


----------



## Trig (Jun 9, 2008)

Whether it is worth £7k or not is irrelevant, its your money, so spend it as you wish.

Glad you are pleased with it.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

so if you die does the refill option transfer to a family member ? 7grand for a wax you must be out of your mind (no offence) do you know how many tubs of collinite that will get you :lol:

this is strictly a light hearted post.no offence intended mate :thumb:


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Haha what a purchase wish i could afford some!
Whats the differance between the cream and blue?


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice u lucky bugger!


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Some say he used to eat Vintage on toast every morning and now he will be rubbing Royal on his man bits just for the hell of it........

Some say hes as mad as a hatter.......

All we know is hes called *nortonski*


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

silverback said:


> 7grand for a wax you must be out of your mind (no offence) do you know how many tubs of collinite that will get you :lol:


I think as the OP mentioned in the last thread its not worth thinking of it like that. For the price of one Tag watch you can probably buy 30 or so similar looking watches but to a watch enthusiast they couldn' care less, its about the feeling of owning a tag watch. Me personally I don't get it, a watch tells the time, my mobile does the job just as well, equally my Fk1000p does the job for me. But then I am not a watch enthusiast or a wax collector, so I don't expect to be able to understand.


----------



## wfenix (May 13, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Some say he used to eat Vintage on toast every morning and now he will be rubbing Royal on his man bits just for the hell of it........
> 
> Some say hes as mad as a hatter.......
> 
> All we know is hes called *nortonski*


nice :lol:


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

We've had the full debate about the pros and cons of purchasing a wax costing this much on nortonski's other thread (and credit to you, nortonski, you've taken all comments in good spirit, mate ).

I don't think we need to be going over it all again on this thread :thumb:


----------



## gt5500 (Aug 6, 2008)

Viper said:


> We've had the full debate about the pros and cons of purchasing a wax costing this much on nortonski's other thread (and credit to you, nortonski, you've taken all comments in good spirit, mate ).
> 
> I don't think we need to be going over it all again on this thread :thumb:


Well said :thumb:


----------



## hallett (May 22, 2008)

ads2k said:


> Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
> 
> Very jealous indeed mate, hope you enjoy the new purchase. I need to find out where you live and come and nick some :lol: - Winchester is not far from Bognor


i was thinking the same :lol:

im very jealous, my dream is to own vintage let alone royale :doublesho

Daniel


----------



## atomicfan (Jan 21, 2008)

> What do the 2 colours smell like, just out of interest? Does the white side smell like Vintage? (Sorry, I've not had any contact with either wax so I've no idea )


The white royale smells like vintage, it has no smell. It has also the same texture. I dont know about the blue one but it looks very nice


----------



## Justin182 (Jul 18, 2006)

That is awesome! Well done that man!


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Cant wait to see some pics of it in use and your thoughts on it. 
Not jealous one bit


----------



## hotwaxxx (Jul 12, 2007)

Ahhh - brilliant mate. 

And if Nortonski has the money, he has every right on spending it how he wishes. If I could afford it, why blooming not!!!

We definitely need pictures of the finish, Nortonski. When you planning on detailing the car next?


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Some say he used to eat Vintage on toast every morning and now he will be rubbing Royal on his man bits just for the hell of it........
> 
> Some say hes as mad as a hatter.......
> 
> All we know is hes called *nortonski*


Now that did make me laugh :lol:



Viper said:


> We've had the full debate about the pros and cons of purchasing a wax costing this much on nortonski's other thread (and credit to you, nortonski, you've taken all comments in good spirit, mate ).
> 
> I don't think we need to be going over it all again on this thread :thumb:


Indeed, thanks for the comment Viper 



hotwaxxx said:


> Ahhh - brilliant mate.
> 
> And if Nortonski has the money, he has every right on spending it how he wishes. If I could afford it, why blooming not!!!
> 
> We definitely need pictures of the finish, Nortonski. When you planning on detailing the car next?


Unfortunately I'm only home for a couple of days before vacation...I should have enough time to treat the bonnet of the LC before we go...

As for 50/50's that've been mentioned I think you'd be hard pushed to see a difference, I don't expect to see a great deal between the Vintage & Royale, however, am expecting better longevity.

I will do a 50/50 on the roof of my Mini in order to assess beading & longevity between the two.

Thanks for the comments folks :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Viper said:


> Fantastic mate :thumb: Pleased it's arrived safely!
> 
> I thinks that's the only photo we've got on the entire site of the 2 of them together, so that's a first
> 
> ...


i dont think so mate. iirc, i think epoch did a massive wax test and had both pots for testing? or may well have only been a sample pot of royale?

i also think mr dalton posted a pic with both when he frequented here :lol:


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Well done Nortonski, looks lovely, even in the box. Was showing my missus their and she said you should have a glass fronted fridge!
Looking forward to hearing the results.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ianFRST said:


> i dont think so mate. iirc, i think epoch did a massive wax test and had both pots for testing? or may well have only been a sample pot of royale?
> 
> i also think mr dalton posted a pic with both when he frequented here :lol:


It was when Matt from Off Your Marks was at mine for the Mirka testing

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47485

I didn't own them both though


----------



## tris harris (Sep 13, 2008)

wow, just wow.

i wish i could just touch it, never mind being able to apply the stuff!

must be like applying gold bullion to your car!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Vintage is now packaged ready to go back now, gonna go try the Royale on the bonnet of the LC this evening :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Vintage is now packaged ready to go back now, gonna go try the Royale on the bonnet of the LC this evening :thumb:


Hi Mate,

Zym0l HQ sent me an email which i think was ment for you.....

It was a new delivery address for the vintage!

PM me and ill pass on my.... I mean the new correct delivery address!

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

PaulN said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Zym0l HQ sent me an email which i think was ment for you.....
> 
> ...


Lol...hook line & sinker...you had me there fella as I'm actually awaiting a mail... :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

PaulN said:


> Hi Mate,
> 
> Zym0l HQ sent me an email which i think was ment for you.....
> 
> ...


Superb :lol:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> Lol...hook line & sinker...you had me there fella as I'm actually awaiting a mail... :lol:


Email forwarded and fingers and Toes crossed! :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Epoch said:


> It was when Matt from Off Your Marks was at mine for the Mirka testing
> 
> http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=47485
> 
> I didn't own them both though


thats the picture  i knew id seem them both before on here :lol::thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

The Royale is now in our fridge...the Boss is not impressed...need to get a wax fridge next


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Nice! When are you going to be trying it out? Nice expensive champagne there also :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Edward101 said:


> Nice! When are you going to be trying it out? Nice expensive champagne there also :thumb:


Trying it out after vacation, rest assured champers will be devoured shortly


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

nortonski said:


> The Royale is now in our fridge...the Boss is not impressed...need to get a wax fridge next


I would be divorced if I put any sort of wax in our fridge :lol:

Have you told her to be careful when she slides things in so the case doesn't get damaged 

Yep I think a wax fridge is definately required


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Bloody 'ell, mate - I'm not coming around to your house for a meal; you've got 'nowt :lol: :lol:

Come on, get your act together  Even I've got a fridge in the garage and I've only got Zym0l Carbon and Megs #16 in there (+ some beer )


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Superb use of chilled space Mr SKi

I'd be interested in any thoughts of the difference between the white and blue (I've only tried the blue so far). 

And congratulations on your pruchases and upgrade


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Viper said:


> Bloody 'ell, mate - I'm not coming around to your house for a meal; you've got 'nowt :lol: :lol:


Don't forget he's going on his hols


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Viper said:


> Fantastic mate :thumb: Pleased it's arrived safely!
> 
> I thinks that's the only photo we've got on the entire site of the 2 of them together, so that's a first
> 
> ...


:lol: sod the cost, whats the smell like...:lol:

Would of loved to of seen the Fed Ex document. Package contents = wax, value = £7k...:lol:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Viper said:


> Bloody 'ell, mate - I'm not coming around to your house for a meal; you've got 'nowt :lol: :lol:
> 
> Come on, get your act together  Even I've got a fridge in the garage and I've only got Zym0l Carbon and Megs #16 in there (+ some beer )


lol..the fridge is actually over 6' in height & has another door to the left out of shot...so you're only seeing the most important part...lol


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

LOLZ, that fridge was made for it, it's a perfect fit...:thumb:


----------



## Nosbusa (Jun 22, 2009)

nortonski said:


> lol..the fridge is actually over 6' in height & has another door to the left out of shot...so you're only seeing the most important part...lol


LOL.. I was about to say, have you quit buying food so you could buy some Royale? You are hardcore. 

I can see you or you wife getting up in the middle of the night for a snack.. And drinking the bottle of champagne, and eating a whole tub of Royale... :lol:


----------



## Whitty_1811_d (Jun 5, 2009)

wow that's a whole load of cash on wax i am v jelous i wish i had that kind of "spare" cash to spend may i ask what cars you have to warrent such an expence ? do the cars justify the wax? lol


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Nice one mate. Glad you're happy with it. :thumb:


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

If the weather holds off today I'm planning on spending some time on the mini, thinking of trading it in for a Cooper S so need it looking good 

It's about time I got 'hands-on" with the Royale :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Hope it's lives up to your expectations mate 

We need pics!


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Hope it's lives up to your expectations mate
> 
> We need pics!


Me too..lol I'll be taking a few piccies en route


----------



## hoolio (Feb 9, 2008)

You mean I've just waded through nine pages and still no pics


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

nortonski said:


> If the weather holds off today I'm planning on spending some time on the mini, thinking of trading it in for a Cooper S so need it looking good
> 
> It's about time I got 'hands-on" with the Royale :thumb:


Yeah come on mate, Would be great to see a 50-50 on the minis bonnet with Vintage v Royal.

Have fun

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

Pleased to see Mini gets the treatment first ! :thumb:


----------



## Alex-Clio (Oct 9, 2008)

RussZS said:


> Hope it's lives up to your expectations mate
> 
> We need pics!


I wonder how long til you end up buying some


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

Anything new here? I have Vintage on the way. I am really interested in hearing reactions and results as I may consider the same upgrade.


----------



## feslope (Aug 16, 2009)

:detailer: Anxiously waiting.


----------



## mikemurphy234 (Feb 2, 2009)

PaulN said:


> Some say he used to eat Vintage on toast every morning and now he will be rubbing Royal on his man bits just for the hell of it........
> 
> Some say hes as mad as a hatter.......
> 
> All we know is hes called *nortonski*


That is HILARIOUS!!! :lol:


----------



## Mini-Gill (Aug 17, 2009)

feslope said:


> :detailer: Anxiously waiting.


Check out The Showroom, one lucky mini !


----------



## nortonski (Jul 10, 2007)

Mini-Gill said:


> Check out The Showroom, one lucky mini !


Indeed :thumb:


----------



## Brian. (Sep 21, 2009)

Very very nice!  If you can, then why not indulge eh! I thought i was indulging with £35 of Vic's concours red...up from the normal Vic's £24 shot :lol: 

One thing i have thought of though is, is there a limit as to how often you can get refills? For example, if you wanted to wax your neighbour's cars, your house (so it beads too), your manhood, the garage floor and the kitchen sink and used the whole lot in one month then could you get 12 refills a year? Or are they quick to say, you're only aloud X-amount of OZ's per annum?


----------

